# Wyoming 2013 elk draw results, up 2/20,8am



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just a heads up , will be posted up tomarrow 8AM.....

Good luck to those who applied :!:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

2013 elk draw results are up.

I just drew point number 8, Unit 31 is a TOUGH one to draw!

Here's the link:

http://gf.state.wy.us/DrawResults/frmSearch.aspx


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Unsuccessful for my brother and I as well but it won't be long.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I drew a General tag--had 2 pts so figured I would. Am pretty excited to hunt Wyoming this year. Feel free to PM me your general area honey holes  . I did some scouting in September and think I have a couple places that could produce a bull. After 9 Utah cow elk I figure its time I killed something with cojones!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats Airborne!

Looking forward as to hearing how it unfolds for ya :O||:


----------

